# Broke my Toe again



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2010)

Damm everything is going great and today I broke my pinky toe yet again. If any of you remember nine months ago I broke the toe, today I was kicking the heavy bag and somehow I hit it wrong and down I went. I will not let this deture me from reaching my goal of getting under two hundred pounds, I will put back on that boot and keep going without kicking of course for a few weeks. I am just complaining my body just seems to not hold up to anything kind of workout without getting hurt, old age is really sucking right now.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear it!  I broke a little toe once and yes, it took a very long time to heal.  Not much you can do in the meantime.  My best wishes for a rapid recovery anyway.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 21, 2010)

You know, I may or may not have broken my toe before... I know I hurt it pretty good and it hurt for awhile.

I did however break my heel recently... but it got better

Hope you recover soon terry


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 21, 2010)

I've broken mine before, too, but it wasn't a bad break, so I just taped it to my other toes. Wasn't doing karate back then, though.

Hope it heals fast, Terry.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Terry.  Stay safe, train hard, you'll reach your goal.  In the meantime, put on the boot and threaten to kick anyone in the head with it that gives you a hard time (thinking about your recent USAT woes here...)

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Steve (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think my little toes are immune to breaking anymore.  I've caught them on the mat so many times, they're like little vienna sausages now. 

Nothing for it, but to tape it up and keep training.  Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Terry I feel your pain.  Hang in there and know that you will get better!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 22, 2010)

My prayers for a quick recovery, Terry. It's no fun.


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Jan 22, 2010)

Greetings &#8211; Injury in all physical endeavor is inevitable,
How we respond to these injuries is critical to our 
maintaining a long term practice.
A few questions that you should seek the answer to follow,

what are you doing to strengthen and condition your feet 
for contact ? 

What kind of exercises are you using to 
help you learn to shape your feet correctly for kicking ? 

What kind of bag are you kicking ? 

What kind of kicking regimen are you  using ?

I was taught that when your feet are injured your 
hands improve  .   Are you finding this to be true ?

regarding Old age , how old are you ?
I'm 55 and train with others my age and older,
(oldest presently is 68) ,  we might have some 
suggestions for you.

Romney^..^


----------



## KELLYG (Jan 22, 2010)

Terry,

I am sorry about the broken toe.   Just a reminder you never explained how you broke it the first time!~   I have broken toes in the past and just taped them to the other toes and kept on going.  Hurts like hell and messes with your balance some.  It's mind over matter if you don't mind it doesn't matter.


----------



## l_uk3y (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm Join the Club. I did my little toe last Wednesday as well. Bit of ground work after class. Got swept to my back and on the way around I felt a "flash of bright light" lol for a description, happened very fast. Looked down and toe was on a 20 or so degree angle sideways.

Certainly not an enjoyable injury. Best of luck with your recovery.

Luke


----------



## Big Don (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't do that, it hurts.
Get well soon.


----------

